# Java installiert sich falsch.



## mickedplay (21. Aug 2014)

Ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig. 

Guten Tag,

ich habe ein 64 bit Windows 7 Ultimate System und habe heute schon mehrfach versucht Java-7 64bit korrekt zu installieren.
Ich habe nach Java-7 64 bit gegoogelt und runtergeladen. Jedoch ist es am Ende, sobald die Installation abgeschlossen ist IMMER 32bit.

Kann mir dabei jemand helfen? Hatte jemand das Problem auch schonmal?

Danke!


----------



## VfL_Freak (21. Aug 2014)

Moin,

mit den paar Infos wohl nicht 

JDK oder JRE ??
Welche Datei hast Du genau runtergeladen ??
Sicher, dass KEINE (andere) Java-Umgebung installiert ist ??

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## mickedplay (22. Aug 2014)

Danke, für deine Antwort. 

JRE:
Java SE Runtime Environment 7 Downloads
jre-7-windows-x64.exe lad ich mir runter und installiere es. Ich habe auch extra vorher immer geschaut, dass ich das alte JRE deinstalliert habe. Parallel zum JRE hab ich auch das JDK drauf, welches korrekt als 64Bit-Version läuft.

Alternativ würde ich mir gerne Java-8 installieren, habe damit aber noch keine Erfahrungen gemacht, und weiß nicht, ob es stabile wie 7 läuft oder man dir genauso arbeiten kann, wie mit 7. Es soll ja in der Entwicklung sein habe ich gehört.
Ich würde es gerne haben, dami ich immer auf dem neusten Stand bin, weiß aber nicht, ob es da noch wie oben beschrieben Probleme gibt, was das Abstürzen von Programmen die mit Java 7 laufen betrifft.


----------



## VfL_Freak (22. Aug 2014)

Moin,

in welchen Pfad liegen denn die Installationen auf der Platte ?
Prüf mal "C:\Programme\Java" UND "C:\Programme (x86)\Java" ...

Was sagt das Java Control Panel (Reiter "Java" --> "Ansicht" ?

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## mickedplay (27. Aug 2014)

VfL_Freak hat gesagt.:


> Moin,
> 
> in welchen Pfad liegen denn die Installationen auf der Platte ?
> Prüf mal "C:\Programme\Java" UND "C:\Programme (x86)\Java" ...
> ...


Verplant, dass es den Thread ja immernoch gibt, sorry 
In beiden Pfaden sind die selben Dateien, in dem einen ist ein Ordner mehr.
Und wenn ich auf "Ansicht" klicke, kommt irgendwas aus dem "Java Cache Viewer", womit ich nix anfangen kann.


----------



## VfL_Freak (27. Aug 2014)

Moin,



mickedplay hat gesagt.:


> In beiden Pfaden sind die selben Dateien, in dem einen ist ein Ordner mehr.


na ja, und im ersten Bild siehst deutlich, dass eben AUCH ein 32-Bit-JRE installiert ist (in ""C:\Programme (x86)") !!



mickedplay hat gesagt.:


> Und wenn ich auf "Ansicht" klicke, kommt irgendwas aus dem "Java Cache Viewer", womit ich nix anfangen kann.


Klar, "Ansicht" im Reiter "Allgemein" zeigt Dir genau dass, was da beschrieben wird - im Klarttext: "Inhalt des Java-Cache" ....
Du musst im Reiter "Java" auf Ansicht gehen ....

Gruß
Klaus


----------

